# Deposition Billing



## jans04 (Nov 20, 2008)

Has anyone out there ever billed for a Deposition? One of our Case Managers attended a deposition for a client and he wants us to bill it to the attny, however I've never billed for a deposition so I'm not sure if there is a specific code to use.  Any info is helpful.  Thank You


----------



## Kiana (Nov 20, 2008)

We bill with a letter and a bill for services.  There isn't a CPT code that you bill.  Prices for services were dependent upon services rendered such as review of records and a straight forward opinion vs expert witness with the physician appearing on the stand etc.  Billing was based on hours, time away from the practice, parking etc.


----------

